# Applied with IBEW local 58



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Its just a waiting game now.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I've gotten the letter, I am on their list for two years, no indidcation of my position on the list was given and I'd assume based on everything so far it would be pointless to call and ask so still just a waiting game.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't get discouraged!!!, you are on the list and that's what matters now.
I suggest you save the locals number, that't not a call you wanna miss.

hopefully work picks up there, goodluck


----------

